# What paper to print a "wet" look????



## fzfile (Nov 28, 2004)

I want to get a print of this picture done.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=129274#129274

Is there a prticular paper or way I could ask for this to be printed (at the local shop) in order to emphasize the "wet" look and texture of the water??

It would be off a disk ... as the pic linked to has been tweaked (after a negative tranfer to disk) quite a bit (obvious from the clouds) in order to get the color a little more vivid and dramatic.

My eye has always been drawn most to the texture of the water and I was wondering if there was a particular process that might help me enhance the impact and "wetness" of the water???

Some prints I notice kind of lose the wetness (I dont know what other word to describe it) of water in some images I have seen ...... including my own store prints.

I am not sure if my question makes sense, but any help or opinions would be appreciated.


-mike


----------



## Mr.ReDEyE (Nov 28, 2004)

the only thing i can think of is to print on glossy paper.....it will give the water more of a shiny "wet" look as opposed to printing on matte paper....or you could always laminate it....


----------



## fzfile (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks.

I'll try that.

-mike


----------



## Saeid (Nov 29, 2004)

Ya glossy will have that effect...
But i personally prefer Mat... it give it a more artistic approach! Then again thats just me!


----------

